# What would you suggest?



## Janka9863 (13/6/17)

Hi guys and girls. I currently have a Osmodus Minikin V2 but Iam looking for a new mod. I generally love the colourful mods but I think I need something classic with only one colour, I would prefer a white one. 
What would you guys suggest? 

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (13/6/17)

If you want something nice,go for a Therion,great build quality and it just looks the part,also feels super solid and you get a DNA chip with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (13/6/17)

. Therion 133 (DNA200) Red Ostrich

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...-133-(DNA200)-Red-Ostrich.38459/&share_type=t look at this one,great price!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (13/6/17)

Janka9863 said:


> Hi guys and girls. I currently have a Osmodus Minikin V2 but Iam looking for a new mod. I generally love the colourful mods but I think I need something classic with only one colour, I would prefer a white one.
> What would you guys suggest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



Single or dual 18650? The white pico is the cutest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janka9863 (13/6/17)

I have a pink pico, dont want another one

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (13/6/17)

Janka9863 said:


> I have a pink pico, dont want another one
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



If you're familiar with the kick ass asmodus brand then there's also the minikin boost in white which I've seen available at sir vape. I prefer the full black therion though with the elephant leather. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Janka9863 (13/6/17)

I've seen the Asmodus White Minikin1.5 that I like also at Sirvape.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------

